

Computer Files Stored Accurately on DNA - bellajara
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/9821895/Computer-files-stored-accurately-on-DNA-in-new-breakthrough.html

======
sonabinu
Links to articles that talk of storing data on DNA, bacteria and diamonds
[http://miningbigdata.blogspot.com/2012/08/storing-data-on-
dn...](http://miningbigdata.blogspot.com/2012/08/storing-data-on-dna.html?m=1)

